# Close to finished full-time



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

ZipRecruiter is your friend. There's plenty of driving jobs, many with less public interaction, than Uber or Lyft. I'll be making more, driving less, and only using Uber for busy weekend earning. Had a lot of fun, doing this full-time for 14 months, but its not consistent and rates are only getting worse.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> ZipRecruiter is your friend. There's plenty of driving jobs, many with less public interaction, than Uber or Lyft. I'll be making more, driving less, and only using Uber for busy weekend earning. Had a lot of fun, doing this full-time for 14 months, but its not consistent and rates are only getting worse.


You'll be BOCK.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> ZipRecruiter is your friend. There's plenty of driving jobs, many with less public interaction, than Uber or Lyft. I'll be making more, driving less, and only using Uber for busy weekend earning. Had a lot of fun, doing this full-time for 14 months, but its not consistent and rates are only getting worse.


Good for you man. Good luck


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be BOCK.


 Absolutely. Will be drinking a lot more Double Bock beer.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be BOCK.


----------

